# Amplificador stereo con tda2003 en puente (Probado)



## paul175 (Feb 19, 2011)

hola a todos los conpañeros del foro hoy decidi acer este post de un economico amplificador de 20+20 vatios de salida con tda2003 para estos he optado por usar una conexion en puente ya q cada tda puede sacar hasta 10w. use una fuente pequeña con un diseño basico comun y use un trasnformador de 9v a 2 amperios con el cual suena muy bien sin distorsion aunq pienso ponerle uno de 4 amperios para ver cuanto mejora. acontinuacion dejo los diagramas y fotos del q yo construi, al que le hice una cuantas modificaciones menores del diagrama original porque lo construi con materiales que me habian sobrado de otros proyectos.Tambien adjunto las pcbs q las elabore en el circuit wizard.
modificaciones:
los C de 2.2 uf x ---> 100 uf
el C de 15 uf x ---> 10 uf
las R de 16 ohm x ---> 39 ohm
la R de 200 ohm x ---> 220ohm
la R de 430 ohm x ---> 470 ohm


este es el diagrama original:







paso a paso:


































este es el video ya funcionando:


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 21, 2011)

Muy completo Paul, muchas gracias por compartir. Saludos!


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Abr 30, 2011)

tienes alguna imagen sobre el diagrama? esque los que hay en el arcchivo no las puedo ver


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> tienes alguna imagen sobre el diagrama? esque los que hay en el arcchivo no las puedo ver


 

La primera imagen *es* el diagrama , si querés verlo más claro  bajate el datasheet.

Saludos !


----------



## Guillermemomemin (May 2, 2011)

perdon perdon, me equivoque,  esque me confundi. yo hablaba del pcb

una disculpa


----------



## agravio (May 9, 2011)

mire el plano y solo se conecta un solo canal a los tda o los 2 es que en ese punto no entendi si es el positivo de uno y el negativo del otro canal; o en los dos pines 1 de los tda van los 2 positivos y los negativs a GND


----------



## agravio (May 10, 2011)

lo anilize mejor y ya coji la idea
muy util no se por que hasta ahora lo encontre
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2011)

Dos TDA en puente es un solo canal , para estereo necesitás 4 TDA2003

Saludos !


----------



## Marcegarciasr (Jul 14, 2011)

Muy BUEN post !!  alguien tiene el pcb pero para pcb wizart =?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

Marcegarciasr dijo:


> Muy BUEN post !! alguien tiene el pcb pero para pcb wizart =?


 

Fijate que al final del primer post hay un adjunto 

Saludos !


----------



## Marcegarciasr (Jul 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que al final del primer post hay un adjunto
> 
> Saludos !



hOLA GRACIAS X RESPONDER..  pero el adjunto no es para pcb wizart.. o si? mi programa no lo abre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

Te cuento un secreto , si ponés en el Google punto y la extensión del archivo , San Googlecito te dice con cual programa se baja . . . y buscás la versión gratuita


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 15, 2011)

@marcegarciasr el archivo se abre con Circuit wizard, no con PCB wizard, son muy similares.
Saludos


----------



## gustavotavo (Nov 17, 2011)

Una pregunta amigo el transfo. es de 9+9 2A ?

Y respecto a este ampli. si le a conectamos una fuente de 18V 2A este sonaria muchisimo mas fuerte, tal ves con un poquito de distorción,pero regulando la entrada eliminariamos la distorción ..!  Digo esto porque hise uno de 10W y me fijeen la hoja de datos y este integrado soporta hasta 18V, y tambien este ampli entregaria su maxima potencia con un parlante de 2 o 3 Ohms .


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

Si, pero con una terrible distorción ya que esta destinado a uso automotor y no en la casa, la distorción no es poca esta en el orden del 10%.

Antes que este integrado para obtener 10W es preferible utilzar un TDA2006 6W a 8 ohms de muy buena calidad y 12W con 4 ohms o con dos de ellos 25W, todo a 24Vdc

PD: cuando constestes fijate en la fecha, si tiene más de 6 meses, se considera el post muerto y no esta permitido revivirlo  lee las normas de participación del foro y bienvenido al mismo


----------



## gustavotavo (Dic 6, 2011)

Gracias..!
por el PD ..!


----------

